# DIY stand, perhaps...



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

I am contemplating replacing my 55g's cheap-o particle board stand. Don't know if it'll happen (need to get info, wander aimlessly through the home improvement store to get ideas, and calculate the cost. Thus, why you read another rant) but at least I _might_ have a winter project, household permitting. The laminate on it has been peeling off from the past owner's abuse (she moved out and made her momma take care of it, but I haven't the foggiest on how she _did_ take care of it. Not a water change (or plants!) for 2 years! :doh and I figure it's time to put my lack of logic, gaping wallet and amateur woodworking skills to the test. I'd like to build a simple contemporary/industrial stand for less than 125$, with cabinet space underneath, and with decorative sheet metal doors, to let it breathe and look nice. I'll make it a few extra inches deep for a very tentative 75g, if one is needed. I have the mindset: "If I'm going to spend a lot of time on it I'm building it well, to the point that within the next sixty years it _shall not_ bow one millimeter." :badgrin: _I'm no carpenter_, but I love wood and will learn. I've a table saw, sawhorses, clamps, power screwdriver, sandpaper, carpenter's squares, elder's experience, etc. at ready. After I build a stand for my lovelies, this whippersnapper will take over the world with said resources :ninja: :axe: 

Keeping in mind the said :blah: above, here are my queries: What hardwood should I use that is water resistant, cheap, and easy for a :crazy: to work with?

I'll use nails, thick dowels and glue for joining?

Any other tips or links to threads you could throw me? I've been browsing threads, but haven't enough information to grid-paper something. I prefer finish over paint, that said, what is a good water resistant finish? Deck finish, or would that be too overkill, seeing as I like to take care of spilled water?

Any threads or tips you may post for my un-noobing will be perused and drooled over thoroughly. Multiple contributions from fellow obsessors is offered much thanks in advance! Love you all for putting up with me!


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

this is my 55 gallon










The basic principle of the design is two box frames connected by four legs. The upper one supports the tank and transfers the load to the legs. The legs are made of several pieces of 2X4 to assist in construction and sheething the stand in plywood for strength and cosmetics. The bottom frame transmits the load of the tank into the floor.

Design notes:
*The plan for this stand consists of 21 pieces. Like color pieces are the same length and of the same board size. 
*The box frames are screwed together first, then the legs are built off the bottom frame, the top frame is then placed on top and secured to the legs.
*The green pieces are screw strips. These provide limited load strength but serve to make assembly easier and help keep the stand square.
*The blue piece between the upper rails (red) works to keep the upper rails from twisting.

Ok, now to the cut list:
First off: The calculations below are based off of a stand that is "W" inches wide X "D" inches front-to-back X "H" inches high.

(2) Red - Upper Rails: Length = W
These will be sized according to length: 2X4 for 48" or less for smaller tanks (Rule of thumb is 75g-90g); 2X6 up to 72" with 125g-150g being acceptable; For longer spans and larger tanks 2X8s are recommended.

(2) Yellow - Upper Ends: Length = D-3"
Theses will be made of the same material as the upper rails.

(4) Green - Screw Strips: Length = H-2" 
These 2X4s are shorter then the tank is tall.

(8) Purple - Uprights: Length varies: 
- 2X4 Upper Rails: Length = H -7"
- 2X6 Upper Rails: Length = H-9"
- 2X8 Upper Rails: Length = H-10.75"
These 2X4s support the weight of the tank. The ones on the short sides of the stand provide a flat surface for attaching a plywood facing and while they do provide some strength, they are optional.

(2) Orange - Bottom Rails: Length = W
These 2X4s act to spread the weight of the tank over a larger area.

(3) Blue - Bottom Ends: Length = D-3"

Covering the sides of the stand with plywood will help to stiffen the stand against twisting and shifting. Doors can be mounted to the legs as desired.

So there it is. 21 pieces in 6 lenghts equals a tank stand that should fit the bill for most people. There are other plans out there but this is a simple design using simple tools and common wood sizes. It may not suit everyone's application but it should fit the bill for most common size tanks.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

guess that was the answer. or it might be that this site is on its last legs????


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess it was the only answer, and for that, I thank you. I've had that the only other time I asked a question too. I would check the responses on here, and each time there were more views, which were more than mine alone. People _are_ reading these threads, though not posting. Wonder why...

But thanks Red, for caring to answer  Much obliged. Maybe I'll go the home improvement store and make them wonder what a teenager is doing there, asking questions, making notations and not making a purchase :whoo:


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

go to http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ or http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/ people are more active on those sites


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

That google sketchup design floats around all the forums for DiY'ers. It is an awesome design, where the vertical 2x4's support the top frame, not bolts/screws/nails.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

some people use this stand and remove the screws once the glue has dried, i am considering using some kind of modifyed one for two 55. one above the other


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, I am thinking of doing this too, and the way you have described it looks easy.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

I was able to follow the instructions the entire way through :dance: This could be my base model, for whatever customizations I may do to it.

Redman, how are you planning on two 55's, one above, one below?


----------

